

How To Be A Real Elite Programmer And Make Sure Everybody Knows It - terrellm
http://www.skorks.com/2010/05/how-to-be-a-real-elite-programmer-and-make-sure-everybody-knows-it/

======
ihodes
What's the point of that?

A critical stereotype of a complete sociopath is unlikely to change their
minds, and those traits on their own aren't exceptionally _wrong_. Sounds like
a little rant against something/someon everyone can agree is wrong/bad, but
doesn't really exist.

------
jrockway
Translation: "One time, someone explained something to me in a way I didn't
understand. Instead of researching it, I just got really mad and wrote a blog
post instead. I hate people that eat pizza and code for fun. Those fuckers."

------
ellyagg
Dammit, I'm really close to that profile, yet by no means elite. Worst of both
worlds.

------
dkersten
Surely number 6 would be better as _Real elite programmers talk about
programming, but never actually do any_ or something to that effect.

------
duncanj
I was hoping that it would give some examples of how to make sure that your
employer knew your value.

------
sandaru1
TL;DR

~~~
zalew
n00b!

